

Behind the scenes with Twitter and why they use Apache Mesos - jhibbets
http://opensource.com/business/14/8/interview-chris-aniszczyk-twitter-apache-mesos

======
jhibbets
"When is the last time you've seen the fail whale on Twitter?" This is my
interview with Chris Aniszczyk, Head of Open Source at Twitter, and we take a
deep dive on how Twitter scales their data center with the Apache Mesos
project.

